# Temperaturen springen hin und her | Ryzen 5 5600X - Silent Loop 2



## t3quil4 (18. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
entweder habe ich einen Knick im Kopf oder der neue Rechner möchte mich zur Weißglut bringen.

*Zu den verbauten Komponenten:*
_- MSI B550 Gaming Plus Mainboard
- Ryzen 5 5600X CPU
- Bequiet Silent Loop 2 240er WaKü
- Bequiet Pure Base 500 Gehäuse (vorne & hinten ein Lüfter)
- Bequiet PurePower 11 CM 80+ Gold_

Der Radiator ist oben im Gehäuse verbaut.


Die CPU-Temperaturen springen von Sek zu Sek hin und her.
Im *IDLE* springen die Temps teilweise auf 95 Grad, dann sinken die Werte in den nächsten 4-5 Sek. wieder auf 30-40.
In den nächsten 20 Sek. springen die Werte wieder auf Rekordhoch und die Lüfter drehen "selbstverständlich durch".
Und das immer und immer wieder im Wechsel...

Das ist doch völlig realitätsfern oder ist das "normal"?

Ich hatte die CPU vorher in einem anderen Rechner, in einem kleineren Gehäuse und nur mit dem originalen Kühler betrieben und da lief die CPU konstant auf 90 Grad ohne irgendwelche Sprünge.
Dadurch hatte ich mich jetzt für das neue System mit Wasserkühlung entschieden...

Im BIOS zum Beispiel ist die CPU-Core-Temp konstant auf 34 Grad?!


*Folgende Dinge wurden bereits ausprobiert / eingestellt:*
- Bios auf aktuellster Version
- Treiber / Chipsatz aktuell
- Kein Overclocking oder Game-Mode aktiviert
- Bios Downgrade
- Lüftersteuerung auf "Smart Fan Mode" eingestellt
- Energiespareinstellungen auf "Ausbalanciert"
- Wärmeleitpaste erneut aufgetragen (Pumpe beim ersten mal handzahm angezogen; beim zweiten mal etwas fester)
Die Schraubenfedern ziehen aber nicht komplett fest, ist das normal?

- Die Pumpe ist an Sys_Fan3 angeschlossen und steht im Bios auf DC.


Oder ist die CPU einfach Defekt?
Die Pumpe glaube ich nicht, da die Lüfter ja laufen und RGB auch funktioniert.
Die Schläuche werden auch warm.

Anbei HWInfo und RyzenMaster Infos im Anhang.


EDIT:
Cinebench MultiCore Test angeworfen und die CPU schwankt nun zwischen 85 und 100 Grad :/

Habe mich auch schon durch den Thread gearbeitet und alle möglichen Einstellungen probiert.





						Ryzen 5900X bringt be quiet Silentloop 2 ans Limit
					

Hallo liebe Community,  aktuell habe ich in meinem System einen Ryzen 5900X verbaut, der von einer be Quiet Silentloop 2 mit 280mm gekühlt wird. Die AIO habe ich oben angebracht.  Als Gehäuse dient ein Pure Base 500DX Black. Sprich der Airflow im Gehäuse ist ziemlich gut.   Kommen wir nun zu...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...


Danke!


----------



## claster17 (18. Januar 2022)

Die extremen Temperaturschwankungen sind normal, die Unfähigkeit der Lüftersteuerung, damit zurecht zu kommen auch, die 95°C eher nicht.


----------



## t3quil4 (18. Januar 2022)

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter...
Nach 5 Stunden, 28268 Foreneinträge und YT-Videos bin ich nach wie vor nicht weiter.

Zwischendurch hatte ich die CPU-Spannung gesenkt und konnte ein Besserung wahrnehmen.

Nachdem ich das BIOS aktualisiert und die exakt gleiche Einstellung vorgenommen hatte, kam ich wieder aufs gleiche hinaus.


Im Idle röddelt die Temp nach dem Windows-Start bei ca. 28-35 Grad, dann geht der Wert so 20 Sek propotional bis 95-100 Grad hoch und ganz plötzlich sinkt der Wert innerhalb von 1 Sek. schlagartig auf unter 40 Grad.
Sind die Sensoren zu langsam oder gar defekt / falsch eingestellt?


Ich bin drauf und dran eine neue CPU zu holen, aber das kann auch nicht die Rätsels Lösung sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2022)

Lies mal das:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/alkis-blog-35-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche.577570/  ,
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/alkis-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.577623/  .

Die Temperaturen werden im Millisekundentakt ausgelesen.
Außer ein paar Spezialprogrammen zeigt das fast kein Tool richtig an.



> _- MSI B550 Gaming Plus Mainboard_



Da dürfte unsere Chill-Eule Experte sein.
Der hat auch ein MSI-Board.

Hast Du die Kühlung richtig montiert und keine Folien vergessen abzuziehen?

Für einen Ryzen 5  5600X reicht auch ein guter Luftkühler.



> Die Pumpe ist an Sys_Fan3 angeschlossen und steht im Bios auf DC.


Warum nicht am CPU-PUMP ?


----------



## claster17 (18. Januar 2022)

Das Problem fast jeder Software ist, dass sie nur den Hotspot, also den höchsten Wert aller Sensoren innerhalb der CPU ausgibt. Daher die krassen Sprünge.
Was sagt denn HWiNFO? Das zeigt die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne an.

Obwohl du die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht hast, hab ich trotzdem das Gefühl, dass der Kühler vielleicht nicht richtig sitzt, weil 90°C selbst bei maximaler Last auf einem Kern nicht auftreten sollte.


----------



## t3quil4 (18. Januar 2022)

@wuselsurfer
Kühler ist richtig montiert und die Folie ist ab, ja 

Ich hatte im alten System schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Luftkühler, deswegen der "Sinneswandel" meinerseits.

Wieso er nicht an CPU-Pump angeschlossen war? Keine Ahnung. Irgendetwas lief nicht so richtig, da hatte ich hier ein Thread entdeckt wo empfohlen wurde auf den Port zu switchen und auf DC umzustellen


@claster17
Der Kühler sitzt richtig.

Mich hatten die Sprünge eben irritiert, weil es auch gerne mal vorkam, dass bei einem zu großen Sprung der Rechner mit einem Bluescreen abschmierte.


Und wieso ich nun Entwarnung geben kann?

Keine Ahnung. Ich bin kurz in mich gegangen und habe fast den kompletten Rechner auseinander genommen und alle Lüfter und Stecker kontrolliert und neu gesteckt. Diesmal ist die Pumpe auch wie angegeben in "CPU_Pump".
Im Bios aber auf PWM gestellt.
Restliche Einstellungen so gelassen, ohne "Smart Fan Mode" oder Sonstiges...

Zusätzlich habe ich das Bios auf den Auslieferungszustand downgegraded inkl. CMOS Reset.


Und was jetzt?

Im IDLE kühle 35 Grad.
Im Cinebench nach 10 Min Multicore-Test immer noch angenehme 60-62 Grad bei 4,1 GHz Maximaltakt.

 Ohne die Spannung oder sonstiges zu verändern..


Ich danke euch bis hierhin!! 

Nun geht es als nächstes an die Optimierung


----------

